# looking for work in panama city fl



## adam0321 (Feb 11, 2010)

I can climb, cut and lift heavy things speak english and a bit of spanish have a clean record and my own tools, climbing gear and ride. I am in the Marines so I would be able to work on the weekends and late in the day. I am willing to work for very little if I can climb


----------



## adam0321 (Feb 11, 2010)

probaly should have mentioned i used to do this for a living. sorry I am not a pro but have been up a tree with a saw plenty of times


----------



## dandandatreeman (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey there Devil Dog! Frist let me say that I am in Louisiana, and I would like to be in P.C. too! Anyway I've been climbing ever since I got off active duty in 04,(Once a Marine Always a Marine!) and this stuff here is pritty involved...even just doing some limb jobs. Most of these guys in the green buisness are slow this time of year and don't have the time to do OTJ training. I started at Wright Tree Service and learned about safety,gear,and power line clearence practices. Even after a year of climbing for a big power company the first small tree service that I worked for did not really use me alot till the other climber got hurt. I have gone to parks around areas that I've lived in and climbed alot of big trees.(without spurs.) In any case good luck on finding a climbing position. Becarful of what you do to the trees in FL, and make sure that you watch your 6 up there in the tree. Semper Fidelis.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## adam0321 (Feb 15, 2010)

semper fi I hate Panama city with a passion and would rather be back in the sand box. didint mean to sound like I have never done this before. I started working for a tree company back when I was in High school and he put me climbing right off the bat. didint know anything then and was the only one on the "crew" that wasent afraid of heights. I was a avid rock climber so it cam natural. alot of it was trial and error I used to go into the woods and pratics droping trees for firewood but eventual I felt real comfy in a saddle and with a saw in my hand. since then I have worked for several different company's but due to the military just never got around to getting my certs. Now I know times are slow but I dont want to work in the dive shop again this summer. I understand I will have to spend time as a groundie but I can prove my worth rather quickly. Like I said I dont know it all and would not call myself a pro but I can drop a tree safely and walk away from it with no problems. thanks for the input though. Like I said I have been doing this for around 9 years didint mean to sound like an idiot


----------



## dandandatreeman (Feb 15, 2010)

ok.... good deal. Good luck hope you find something. Alot of people like to have a JAR HEAD around!


----------



## adam0321 (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks hope i didint come too snappy or deffensive. like I said I know things are slow and I am not looking to run a crew or even be the lead climber. just want to work this summer or whenever I can and get a few jobs. there are a few companys here in Panama city but haven applied yet. I will probaly wait till after spring break for that. I would even love to contract out climbing work.


----------



## senones (Feb 16, 2010)

I am sure you have commitments up in the panhandle, but if you ever make it down here to the hurdy gurdy south, we can give you a try.


----------



## deevo (Feb 16, 2010)

Becarful of what you do to the trees in FL, and make sure that you watch your 6 up there in the tree. Semper Fidelis.:greenchainsaw:[/QUOTE]

You guys have snakes and other crazy things up in em or something?


----------



## dandandatreeman (Feb 16, 2010)

I have cut a oak snake in half before, but i have not seen any cotton mouth up in one or nothing. See mostly squirells and bees and stuff like that.


----------



## adam0321 (Feb 20, 2010)

ill deal with the snakes at this point. Just want to get up in a tree. I am taking side jobs right now. averageing about 1-2 every two weeks or so. But I need to pick up some more rigging equipment. I need a porta wrap tired of using my figure eight


----------



## mmartone (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello

I'm in PC an have some trees (50) I'm thinking of taking down in my yard. They all need to be limbed and topped before they can be dropped in my .82 acre yard complete with a house, shop, cars, trucks, boats etc. Interested? I love PC...

[email protected]


----------

